# Sylvester Stallone?s pudding lawsuit continues



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Sylvester Stallone’s pudding lawsuit continues The inventor of a pudding for bodybuilders, who claims actor Sylvester Stallone and another man stole his recipe and marketed it as their own, will be allowed to continue with his lawsuit against them, a judge ruled today. William Brescia of Pasadena sued the star of the “Rocky” and “Rambo” [...]

*Read More...*


----------

